# Bolt Pattern



## DownSouth300 (Mar 6, 2004)

Could someone please tell me what the bolt pattern is for a 1992 Nissan 300ZX? I have been told it is a 5x114.3, but i am not sure.

Thanx


----------



## wiggy (May 4, 2003)

*5x114.3*



DownSouth300 said:


> Could someone please tell me what the bolt pattern is for a 1992 Nissan 300ZX? I have been told it is a 5x114.3, but i am not sure.
> 
> Thanx



*it is indeed 5x114.3.*

regards 

joe a.k.a wIGgY


----------



## DownSouth300 (Mar 6, 2004)

wiggy said:


> *it is indeed 5x114.3.*
> 
> regards
> 
> joe a.k.a wIGgY


Thanx, im bout to buy a new set of 18's and didnt want the wrong bolt pattern. thanx again.


----------

